# Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks



## @@RON (3. Juni 2013)

*Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*

Hallo Leute,

folgende Situation haben wir auf Arbeit:
Unsere Mitarbeiter sind Berater und daher oft unterwegs. Als Arbeitsgeräte besitzen sie Notebooks. Dafür setzen wir ThinkPads von Lenovo ein. Genauer gesagt haben wir derzeit ThinkPad T420/T430 und X220/X230. Diese sind innerhalb einer Serie identisch ausgestattet und besitzen ein eingebautes UMTS-Modul vom Typ "Ericsson F5521gw" für T420/X220 und "Ericsson H5321gw" für T430/X230. Weiterhin sitzt eine SIM-Karte von Vodafone in dem entsprechenden Slot unter dem Akku.
Auf den Notebooks kommt Windows 7 Enterprise x64 (unattended Installation durch eine Softwareverteilung) zum Einsatz. Als UMTS-Einwahlsoftware werden die Boardmittel von Windows verwendet. Sobald eine SIM-Karte o.g. Slot sitzt, wird diese von Windows erkannt und man kann über das Menü, wo auch die WLAN-Netzwerke angezeigt werden, die UMTS-Verbindung herstellen.

Das funktioniert soweit, allerdings nicht ausreichend stabil.

Die Mitarbeiter klagen, dass die Verbindung sich von selbst trennt und sich danach nicht immer wieder herstellen lässt. Teilweise taucht die Verbindung in dem o.g. Menü gar nicht mehr auf (als wenn keine SIM eingesetzt wäre). Abhilfe schafft hierbei ein Neustart, das Zuklappen des Laptopdeckels, sodass der Standby-Modus eintritt oder das De- und wieder Aktivieren des Netzwerkadapters.
Die letzten beiden Varianten lassen sich relativ schnell realisieren und schaffen größtenteils Abhilfe, allerdings nicht immer.

Bei manchen Mitarbeitern tritt das Phänomen extrem oft auf. Im Extremfall können sie ca. 15 Minuten arbeiten und müssen dann den Netzwerkadapter de- und wieder aktivieren und das den ganzen Tag. Gerade beim Kunden macht das nicht gerade einen seriösen Eindruck … 

Wir haben bereits folgendes getan (Testkanditat war jemand, bei dem es sehr oft auftritt):
-	Installation der aktuellen Firmware
-	Entfernung des Hakens, dass der Computer das Gerät ausschalten kann, um Strom zu sparen
-	Verwendung des Energiespar-Modus „Höchstleistung“, damit das auch gar nicht auftritt
-	Austausch des UMTS-Moduls
-	Verwendung einer anderen SIM-Karte

Aktuell testen wir die Software „Vodafone Mobile Connect“ (aktuelle Version 10.3.204.39000). Diese hatten wir zu Zeiten von Windows XP eingesetzt, da XP noch keine komfortable UMTS-Einwahl unterstützt (nur etwas fummelig über DFÜ). Die Software „Lenovo Access-Connections“ hatten wir auch schon probiert, allerdings ist diese in der aktuellen Version verbuggt, sodass gar keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann …. O.o

An unserem Hauptstandort können wir das Problem leider nicht nachstellen, da die Situationen beim Kunden oder unterwegs nicht nachgebildet werden können.
Von einem Kollegen wissen wir, dass er sich einen WLAN-Hotspot gekauft hat, in den er die SIM-Karte gesteckt hat. Laut seinen Aussagen hat er damit nahezu keine Verbindungsabbrüche mehr und wenn, dann verbindet sich das Gerät so schnell erneut, dass es für den Anwender nicht spürbar ist.
Das klingt zumindest so, als wäre es kein Standortproblem bzw. eine zu starke Auslastung der jeweiligen Funkzelle, sondern eher ein Problem mit dem Notebook.

Wir versuchen das Rätsel inzwischen seit knapp einem Jahr zu lösen, leider bisher ohne Erfolg und sind deshalb mit unserem Latein am Ende. Des Weiteren würden wir nur ungern zu UMTS-Sticks bzw. WLAN-Hotspots wechseln, da diese mehrere negative Eigenschaften besitzen. Ein UMTS-Stick belegt einen und im schlimmsten Fall zwei benachbarte USB-Ports und kann bei Unachtsamkeit auch abbrechen. Ein WLAN-Hotspot, der evtl. zum bessere Empfang auf dem Fensterbrett platziert wurde, kann vergessen werden. Dazu muss er immer aufgeladen sein, um betriebsbereit zu sein.

Ich habe deswegen bereits mehrmals Lenovo kontaktiert. Nach langer Diskussion wurde dann, wie bereits oben erwähnt, das UMTS-Modul eines Notebooks ausgetauscht, doch leider ohne Erfolg. Des Weiteren können bzw. WOLLEN uns nicht weiter helfen, da wir nicht die Original(Windows)installation (Auslieferungszustand) verwenden.

Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ihr noch weitere Tipps oder Idee habt, die uns bei der Fehlereingrenzung bzw. –behebung helfen.

Beste Grüße
@@RON


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*

Verbindungsabbrüche sind mir mit UMTS/HSPA vertraut - allerdings nur bei längerer Inaktivität und nicht bei laufenden Übertragungen (auch bei exzellenter Funkqualität). Unabhängig davon, ob man jetzt Win-Bordmittel benutzt oder ein separates Einwahlprogramm des Providers. Die habe ich allerdings nur beobachten können, wenn das Modul (oder auch Stick) als Modem im Gerätemanager eingebunden ist - erscheint es als Netzwerkkarte, bleibt die Verbindung dauerhaft. Zumindest so lange, bis man in ein Funkloch stolpert. 
Ist aber kein Drama, denn man kann ja einstellen, dass die Verbindung nach Verlust wieder automatisch aufgenommen wird - zumindest in den Einstellungen von Windows. Bei den Programmen hängt es davon ab, ob eine entsprechende Option angeboten wird.
Okay, ich habe gelesen, dass die Wiedereinwahl leider nicht immer klappt.

Kann auch ganz einfach daran liegen, dass die Module bzw. ihre Antennen in den Laptops ungünstig sitzen und dadurch die Verbindung nicht immer so optimal ist, wie sie eigentlich sein könnte. Das wäre dann ein Designfehler - aber sowas kommt wohl öfter vor als man denkt.
Wenn die Probleme allerdings auftauchen, wenn die Verbindungslage nachweislich optimal ist - also das klassische "alle Balken an" -, dann kann man die Theorie wohl knicken. Ist aber einen Test wert, falls noch nicht geschehen.


----------



## @@RON (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*



OctoCore schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn die Probleme allerdings auftauchen, wenn die Verbindungslage nachweislich optimal ist - also das klassische "alle Balken an" -, dann kann man die Theorie wohl knicken. Ist aber einen Test wert, falls noch nicht geschehen.



Wieso kann man die Theorie dann knicken?

Laut einem unserer Mitarbeiter hatte er vor kurzem den Fall, dass er wirklich volle Balken hatte und ihm mittendrin die UMTS-Verbindung abgebrochen ist. Er war im VPN und bei Outlook drin und hatte damit Datenverkehr, also kein Idle der Verbindung, sodass sie sich deshalb getrennt haben könnte.

Danach besteht das Phänomen, dass die UMTS-Verbindung weiterhin in der Liste der Funknetzwerke auftaucht, doch sie sich nicht mehr verbinden lässt. Er kann zwar auf "Verbinden" klicken, doch dann rennt es in einen Timeout. Abhilfe schafft nur das De- und wieder Aktivieren der UMTS-Karte bei der Netzwerkumgebung oder das Zuklappen des Laptopdeckels. Daraufhin muss er auch die PIN erneut eingeben und kann für eine bestimmte Zeit weiterarbeiten.
Letzteres geht zwar ganz fix, doch beim Kunden sieht das nicht so toll aus, wenn man beim Schreiben ist und plötzlich den Deckel zuklappt


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*

kann es sein das das modul zu warm wird den ich hatte auch mal ein umts gerät aber als usb und wen das teil zu warm geworden ist dan gab es verbindungs abrüche....


----------



## syntax_error (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*

Hi @@RON,

genau das gleiche Fehlerbild haben wir mit unseren Lenovo T520/X220 Notebooks. (Unternehmen mit Beratern, die mit ihren Notebooks viel mobil arbeiten).

Technische Daten:
UMTS Modem: Ericsson F5521gw
Modemfirmware: R4A02
OS: Win 7 64 Bit
Provider: T-Mobile
VPN Software

Scheinbar ist dieser Fehler also Provider u. Connect Software unabhängig. Ich vermute die Modem Firmware verhält sich nicht konform zu den UMTS Netz Standards. Bei uns tritt dieses Verhalten eher auf, wenn mehrere User das UMTS Netz nutzen. Wenn ich mich im Homeoffice mit UMTS Einwähle (d.h. im Wohngebiet) ist dieser Fehler bisher noch nie bei mir aufgetreten. 

Leider läßt sich der Fehler nicht reproduzieren. An einem Tag hat der Anwender Verbindungsabbrüche - ist er ein paar Tage später am gleichen Ort tritt der Fehler nicht mehr auf.

Hast Du schon neue Erkenntnisse?

Viele Grüße

syntax_error


----------



## X6Sixcore (11. Februar 2014)

Kann zwar nichts zur Lösung des Grundproblems beitragen, aber solche UMTS-Surfsticks muss man nicht zwingend direkt im Laptop einstecken.

Wir nutzen so'n Ding von HUAWEI (Vodafone) für die Ergebniseingabe bei Fußballspielen (für alle Niedersachsen: Spielbericht Online). Dabei kommen wir Teilweise gar nicht drum rum den Stick in so einen USB-Diskus einzustecken und den dann auf die nächste Fensterbank zu stellen. Ich weiß gerade leider nicht, ob es diese Diskus' noch irgendwo gibt, wir haben unseren damals von Pearl gekauft.

Das ist im Prinzip ein USB-Verlängerungskabel, dessen Buchse einfach in einem massiven Fuß sitzt, vereinfacht gesagt.

MfG


----------



## @@RON (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*



syntax_error schrieb:


> [...]
> Hast Du schon neue Erkenntnisse?
> [...]


 
Nein, leider nicht. Auch neuere Treiberversionen schafften bisher kein Abhilfe. Es tritt sogar bei den Nachfolgegeräten X230 bzw. T430 auf, wenn auch nicht allzu oft.

Da wir BlackBerrys verwenden, haben wir den Mitarbeitern, bei denen es besonders häufig, auftritt nahe gelegt, dass sie doch die Funktion des mobiles Hotspots verwenden soll. Das klappt wunderbar, macht nur eben den Akku vom BB schneller leer 

Ganz frisch verteilen wir seit wenigen Tagen die aktuellen Nachfolger X240 und T440s. Bin gespannt, wie es sich mit denen verhalten wird


----------



## syntax_error (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*

Hallo @@RON,

vielen Dank für Deine Blitzantwort. Ich habe jetzt einmal jemanden vom Ericsson Support in Schweden angeschrieben. (Der Mitarbeiter ist aber erst am 16.02. im Hause). Wenn es etwas neues gibt poste ich es hier. Interessant, dass dieser Fehler auch bei den anderen Lenovo Modellen auftritt.

PS.: Wir nutzen auch Blackberrys - dürfen diese leider nicht zum Tethering nutzen 

Viele Grüße

syntax_error


----------



## derball2008 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*

Ich habe dasselbe Problem mit meiner WWAN-Karte (H5321GW) im X230.
Die Karte wurde auch schon zwei mal gewechselt, allerdings hat es keine Abhilfe gebracht. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich Linux verwende. Der erste Aufbau funktioniert wunderbar. Trenne ich jedoch die Verbindung, lässt sich keine Verbindung mehr zum Internet herstellen (obwohl Signale empfangen werden).
Die Mitarbeiter meinten, unter Windows wäre es auch passiert und nach dem Austausch nicht mehr. Ich kann es leider nicht unter Windows prüfen und muss daher auf sie vertrauen.

@@@Ron 
Würde mich freuen wenn du uns auf dem Laufenden halten kannst. Mich nervt es nämlich auch, dass ich ständig in den Standby-Modus muss, damit die Karte wieder funktioniert.


----------



## syntax_error (4. April 2014)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*

Hi @@@RON,

meine damalige Support Anfrage bei Ericsson wurde leider abgeschmettert (Siehe unten). Du hattest geschrieben ihr testet gerade die neuen Lenovos T440s. Hast Du da schon Erfahrungen gesammelt. Unser Management plant auch dieses Modell auszurollen 

Viele Grüße

syntax_error


Dear Sir/Madam,

Ericsson does not have a first line support. Our module is a part of an integrated system and we cannot give you any direct support for this issue. 

Please, contact your dealer for support contacts. We have provided some support links for your convenience.

Dell support:
Support | Dell US

Lenovo support:
Lenovo Support - Home (US) or, for specific country phone numbers,
Worldwide Support Center phone list for ThinkPad, ThinkCentre and ThinkStation systems

LG support:
http://www.lge.com/support/main.jhtml

Toshiba support:
Toshiba Wireless Connection Portal: 

Best regardsMobile Broadband Modules


Ämne: Support Request for Ericsson mobile broadband modules F5521gw
Skickat: 12 feb 2014 15:53


----------



## @@RON (7. April 2014)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*



syntax_error schrieb:


> Hi @@@RON,
> 
> meine damalige Support Anfrage bei Ericsson wurde leider abgeschmettert (Siehe unten). Du hattest geschrieben ihr testet gerade die neuen Lenovos T440s. Hast Du da schon Erfahrungen gesammelt. Unser Management plant auch dieses Modell auszurollen
> 
> ...


 
Hi syntax_error,

wir liefern die neue Serie (X240/T440s) ja erst seit ein paar Wochen aus. Ich habe heute mal die 7 Personen, die bereits im Besitz der Geräte sind, nach deren Meinung gefragt.
Die Mehrheit hat keine Probleme, nur einer hat hin und wieder mal einen Verbindungsabbruch und kann die Verbindung nicht erneut wiederherstellen stellen. Abhilfe schafft dann ein Ab- und wieder Anmelden an Windows. Und einer hat an einem Ort immer schlechten Empfang, allerdings wohnt er dort, macht also Home Office. Das schiebe ich dann eher auf eine schlechte Netzabdeckung. Ab nächster Woche wird er dann auch mehr unterwegs sein, dann wollte er noch mal berichten.

Mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen, da wir eben noch nicht so viele Geräte verteilt haben und das sich auch in naher Zukunft nicht ändern wird. Pro Monat erwarten wir immer etwa ein bis zwei neue Mitarbeiter, die dann ebenfalls neue Geräte erhalten.
Erst zum Ende des Jahres (August/September) werden wir ca. 25 Geräte (X220/T420) austauschen. Mit den beiden Serien gab es auch die meisten Probleme. Von den X230/T430 kann ich mich gerade nicht an solche Probleme erinnern. Doch vielleicht haben es uns die Kollegen auch nicht mitgeteilt, da sie davon ausgehen, dass das normal ist ...

Da wir unsere Notebooks immer drei Jahre lang einsetzen und zwischendurch nicht austauschen, sondern nur reparieren lassen, gibt es aktuell keine Person bei uns, die in der nächsten Zeit von einem "Problemnotebook" auf die aktuelle Serie wechselt. Erst Ende des Jahres sind ein paar "Problemkinder" dabei 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sascha125 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*

Hallo Community!

da ich mit einem Panasonic Toughbook mit Ericsson FW5521GW Modem selbiges Problem habe, möchte ich meine bis jetzt gesammelten Erkenntnisse hier schildern.
Das Toughbook wird zur Koordinierung und Aufzeichnung von Arbeiten im Stadtgebiet verwendet und bezieht, um die Genauigkeit zu verbessern, dGPS-Korrekturdaten via Internet. Da ringsum Wohngebiet ist, ist die Internetverbindungsqualität sehr gut. Nach ca. 15 Minuten wird die bestehende Internetverbindung allerdings unterbrochen, und das Gerät empfängt keine dGPS-Korrekturdaten mehr.

Der genaue Ablauf gestaltet sich folgendermaßen:
Das Gerät wird hochgefahren und wartet bis Windows 7 eine Internetverbindung über die direkt im Gerät eingesteckte SIM-Karte aufgebaut hat. Nun werden per FTP einige Daten heruntergeladen und auf dem Toughbook aktualisiert. Sobald einige weitere Kriterien erfüllt sind, wird ArcPad (ein GIS-Programm) gestartet, welches die weiteren Arbeiten koordiniert und die Aufzeichnung steuert. Im Moment gibt das Programm unter anderem vor, dass alle 60 Sekunden zu einem Server ein http-Request gesendet wird. Sinn dessen ist, dass auf dem Server registriert wird, wo (Koordinaten werden mitgesendet) sich das Gerät gerade befindet. Diese Daten empfange ich ziemlich genau innerhalb der ersten 15 Minuten, ab dann wird nichts mehr vom Toughbook übertragen, woraus ich schließe, dass die Internetverbindung abgebrochen ist. Sollte dies der Fall sein, hat das Gerät natürlich auch nicht mehr die Möglichkeit die GPS-Genauigkeit per dGPS zu verbessern, wobei gerade dGPS für die Arbeiten essentiell ist!
Das interessanteste an der Geschichte ist nun aber das Folgende: Nach Abschluss der Arbeiten am Ende des Tages werden wieder einige Daten an den Server zurückgesendet, dies geschieht mittels FTP-Zugriff auf einen Server. Ab dem Moment, wo das Programm also versucht, per FTP Daten zu senden, springt das Internet wieder an!! Somit habe ich also nicht das Problem, dass ich den Adapter in den Systemeinstellungen deaktivieren und anschließend wieder aktivieren muss, das Gerät in den Ruhemodus versetzen, oder mich neu anmelden muss!
Hierzu ist noch zu erwähnen, dass ich die vom Hersteller mitgelieferte Verbindungssoftware (WWAN-Manager) deinstalliert habe, und die Internetverbindung direkt über Windows aufbaue. Anfangs hatte ich vermutet, dass eventuell die Verbindungssoftware nach 15 Minuten in eine Art "Sleep-Modus" geht, daran lag das Problem aber anscheinend nicht. Außerdem ist auch auf meinem Gerät im Gerätemanager eingestellt, dass das Modem nicht deaktiviert werden darf, um Energie zu sparen.

Hat das Modem nun eventuell eine Art Vorgabe, welche Anfragen mit welcher Priorität behandelt werden? "Normale" Anfragen, wie z.B. kleine Datenmengen senden und empfangen gewichtet das Modem also als "unwichtig", sobald es aber um's Senden und Empfangen größerer Datenmengengen (per FTP) geht (in meinem Fall sind das 5-50 MB), tut das Modem doch was?!

Kann sich jemand dieses Verhalten erklären?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Sascha


----------



## @@RON (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*

@Sascha125,

danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht! Interessant ist auf jeden Fall, dass du so ein ähnliches Problem hast. Bei uns ist es hingegen so, dass wenn die UMTS-Verbindung abgebrochen ist, die UMTS-Verbindung gar nicht mehr in der Liste der möglichen Funkverbindungen auftaucht. Erst ein De- und Aktivieren des Netzwerkadapters bzw. das Zuklappen des Laptopdeckels (-> Standby) und wieder Aufklappen beheben das Problem. Möglicherweise wäre es auch eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Verbindung wieder aufgeführt ist, doch auf das Warten haben unsere Mitarbeiter (verständlicherweise) keine Lust und vor allem Zeit ...

Welchen Internetprovider verwendest du denn?


Wir haben nämlich bei uns beobachtet, dass der Cisco VPN Client mit der durch Windows aufgebauten UMTS-Verbindung nicht zurecht kommt und meint, dass die Pakete kompromittiert wären und verwirft daraufhin alles. Über WLAN klappt es wunderbar. Abhilfe hat die folgende Umkonfiguration geschaffen.


Probiere daher doch mal folgendes für temporäre Testzwecke und sofern es dir gestattet ist. Die Änderungen lassen sich selbstverständlich auch ohne Weiteres wieder rückgängig machen. Die folgenden Schritte beziehen sind auch Windows 7.


*1. Änderung die Konfiguration des Modems:*
- Aufruf Systemsteuerung (Kleine Symbole) -> Gerätemanager -> Modems -> ***21gw Mobile Broadband Modem Port -> Eigenschaften -> Erweitert
- Weitere Initialisierungsbefehle: at+cgdcont=1,“ip“,“web.vodafone.de“

Hinweis: "web.vodafone.de" muss durch den jeweiligen APN getauscht werden, der von dir bzw. deinem Provider verwendet wird. Das ist in den Eigenschaften der UMTS-Verbindung erkennbar. Alternativ sind hier die gängigen aufgelistet: Gewusst wie: Internet per GPRS und UMTS - teltarif.de Ratgeber

*2. Deaktivierung der SIM-PIN:*
- Aufruf der Eigenschaften der UMTS Verbindung (Tray-Icon, wie bisher auch)
- Mobile Breitbandverbindung -> Vodafone.de -> Eigenschaften 
- Aufruf Sicherheit -> PIN deaktivieren (Bestätigung durch PIN-Eingabe)


*3. Neue Wählverbindung erstellen:*
- Aufruf Netzwerk und Freigabecenter -> Neue Verbindung oder neues Netzwerk einrichten
- Aufruf der Verbindung mit Internet herstellen
- Aufruf Nein, ein neue Verbindung erstellen
- Aufruf Wählverbindung
- Auswahl F5521gw Mobile Broadband Modem Port
- Einwählrufnummer: *99#
- Verbindungsname: UMTS für VPN
- Anderen Benutzern erlauben, diese Verbindung zu verwenden: deaktiviert
- Rest leer belassen


Dann stellst du für einen gewissen Testzeitraum die UMTS-Verbindung nur noch darüber auf und beobachtest, ob sich etwas verändert.


----------



## Sascha125 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*

@RON,

herzlichen Dank für die Antwort!
Da das Gerät in Österreich verwendet wird, verwende ich "A1" als Provider.

bezüglich Punkte 1 und 3: ich werde dies sobald als möglich ausprobieren, nehme aber an, dass sich dies nicht vor nächster Woche ausgehen wird...
ad Punkt 2: der SIM-PIN ist bereits deaktiviert


Heute ist mir außerdem aufgefallen, dass die Internetverbindung anscheinend eine Stunde und 4 Minuten gehalten hat. Somit dürften die 15 Minuten also kein exakter Richtwert zum Trennen der Verbindung sein!


----------



## Sascha125 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*

Nachdem ich heute 3 Stunden während des Einsatzes des Geräts beim Gerät war, konnte ich einige weitere möglicherweise interessante Feststellungen machen.

Bei unserem Problem passiert es offenbar nicht, dass der Netzwerkadapter komplett verschwindet! Ich stellte fest, dass keine Positionsdaten mehr bei unserem Server ankommen, kontrollierte die Internetverbindung des PC's und sah, dass dieser mit dem Internet verbunden war... Allerdings kamen wie gesagt weder Positionsdaten zu unserem Server, noch war ein dGPS-Service verfügbar.
Da ich die Internetverbindung nicht manuell trennen, und wieder aufbauen wollte (da sie angeblich sowieso aufgebaut war), startete ich ein Programm, welches eine Internetverbindung benötigt (in dem Fall TeamViewer) und siehe da, die Internetverbindung war sofort wieder "anwesend"! Es kamen wieder Positionsdaten zu unserem Server und dGPS funktionierte auch.
Weitere 20 Minuten später, allerdings wieder selbiges Verhalten: Internet weg - TeamViewer gestartet - Internet da...

Ich habe heute bereits mit unserem Provider Kontakt aufgenommen, vielleicht bringt das einen Lösungsansatz!


----------



## Sascha125 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*

Hallo!

nun habe ich das Gerät wieder einmal bei mir.
Um die letzten Tage zu schildern: An den ersten zwei Tagen, nachdem ich die von Panasonic übermittelten Treiber für das Modem und die aktuellste Version der Verbindungssoftware ("WWAN-Manager") installiert habe, hat es ganz gut funktioniert. Die "pings" kamen kontinuierlich bei unserem Server an, jedoch gab es über den gesamten Tag hinweg Ausfälle von insgesamt 3 Stunden. Das Interessante hierbei ist, dass der Computer zum ersten Mal geschafft hat, nach dem Trennen der Verbindung wieder automatisch zu verbinden. Am 2. Tag danach waren es wesentlich mehr und wesentlich längere Ausfälle, allerdings klappte auch hier die Wiederverbindung.
Ohne irgendetwas verändert zu haben, war die Problematik nach dem darauffolgenden Wochenende allerdings wieder wie eh und je, Nach ca. 5-10 Minuten ein Verbindungsabbruch und kein Wiederverbinden ins Internet mehr.
Mittlerweile verhält sich Windows auch so, dass der Netzwerkadapter und das Modem nicht mehr im Gerätemanager gelistet werden! Weiters geht der Verbindungsabbruch, soweit ich das bisher abschätzen kann, immer mit der folgenden Information in den System-Ereignisprotokollen in der Computerverwaltung einher:
"Der Steuerbefehl 'beenden' wurde erfolgreich an den Dienst 'TCP/IP-NetBIOS-Hilfsdienst' gesendet. Angegebene Ursache: 0x40030011 [Betriebssystem: Netzwerkkonnektivität (Geplant)] Kommentar: Kein"

Momentan lasse ich das Gerät gerade mit den vorgeschlagenen Initialisierungsbefehlen laufen, nachdem es vorher ohne diese Initialisierungsbefehle nach ca. 5 min die Internetverbindung gekappt hat.
Weiters habe ich auch eine Wählverbindung, wie in Punkt 3 vorgeschlagen, eingerichtet, jedoch habe ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden die Verbindung automatisch mittels dieser Wählverbindung herzustellen, oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?

Noch ein Gedanke: obwohl bei einem Internetverbindungs-Abbruch sowohl das Modem, als auch der entsprechende Netzwerkadapter nicht mehr im Gerätemanager gelistet sind, "reaktiviert" sich das Internet, wenn ich eines meiner Programme starte, welches eine FTP-Verbindung zu unserem Server aufbaut. Ob es tatsächlich an meinen Programmen liegt (was ich nicht für möglich halte) werde ich beim nächsten Verbindungsabbruch testen, indem ich die "ftp.exe" von Windows (C:/Windows/system32) starte und teste, ob ich nun auch ins Internet komme...


----------



## @@RON (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit UMTS bei Lenovo Notebooks*

Nachdem nun hier fast ein ganzes Jahr nichts mehr passiert ist, wollte ich doch mal einen kurzen Statusbericht schicken.

Mittlerweile haben wir alle "Problemkinder" T420 und X220 im Rahmen unseres regelmäßigen Wechsels ausgetauscht. Wie schon zuvor beschrieben, treten die eingangs erwähnten Verbindungsabbrüche mit den Nachfolgeserien T430 bzw. X230 deutlich seltener auf, wenn überhaupt.
Ein Großteil unserer Kollegen, die bis Ende letzten Jahres ein T420/X220 besaßen, hat nun die aktuelle Generation (T440s bzw. X240). Seitdem habe ich zwar nicht mehr aktiv nachgefragt, dafür jedoch auch absolut gar keine Beschwerden bzgl. der UMTS-Verbindung erhalten. Es kann natürlich immer sein, dass die Kollegen uns nicht alles mitteilen, weil sie meinen, dass es einfach so ist und sich damit arrangieren 
Zumindest haben die "Spitzennörgler" nichts mehr zu beanstanden gehabt, soweit so gut 

Evtl. liegt es auch daran, dass wir seit den T440s bzw. X240 nicht mehr ein Modul von Ericsson haben, sondern stattdessen Sierra Wireless (EM7345), das auch die für Deutschland notwendigen LTE-Frequenzen beherrscht. Dieses hat zwar beim erstmaligen Verbinden ein etwas abenteuerliches Verhalten (*1), doch wenn es einmal läuft, dann fluppt es offenbar super! 

*1: Bei aktivierter SIM PIN wird der APN nicht erkannt und es erscheint ein Fehler, dass die SIM PIN 2 eingegeben werden muss, die wir jedoch nicht haben und im Endeffekt völliger Unsinn ist. In diesem Fall hilft tatsächliche die Windows Problembehandlung, der man ganz stur folgt. Nach ein paar Mal Klicken wiederholt sich dann die Fehlermeldung, doch man kann in die Eigenschaften der UMTS-Verbindung gelangen (vorher nämlich nicht). Dort wird erst erkennbar, dass als APN "VZWIRELESS" (Verizon Wireless, ein US-Provider) eingetragen ist. Damit kann es natürlich auch nichts werden und sobald dieses durch den jeweiligen providerspezifischen Wert geändert wurde, klappt es einwandfrei.
Wenn übrigens die SIM PIN deaktiviert wurde, wird der APN gleich problemlos erkannt ... 
_(immer ist irgendetwas, doch damit kann man (wir) eher leben, als mit einer instabilen Verbindung)_

Demnächst werden wir u.a. wegen einer Tarifumstellung unsere SIM-Karten in den Notebooks wechseln, die dann auch LTE fähig sind. Mal schauen, ob sich damit die allgemeine Zufriedenheit noch weiter verbessern wird


----------

